# 3x3x4 PLLs



## Mr Cubism (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I use these PLLs for the last layer (3x3x4 and 3x3x5)







If anybody has found better/faster PLLs, please let me know, especially N, R and V-perms.



By the way, many of these PLLs are found at Kenneth´s brilliant site: https://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/3x3x2-domino/pll


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2010)

Would you mind writing R2 instead of R? That way the algs work on regular cubes (which I would try this on), and the notation is more consistent and less confusing. It's not that much extra space.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, I can make a change to R2, maybe tomorrow. Too late now.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 30, 2010)

You could always use the 3x3x2 PLL's too. I own a 3x3xN , right from N=2 and N=4,5,6,7.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 30, 2010)

N: (R U' R UD R D' R) U2 (R U' R UD R D' R) and mirror.
E: Tperm U2 Tperm, not great but what you wrote made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.
G: R U' R U' R U2 R U' D' R U R U R2 and mirror/inverse etc
U: ((R U')*2(R U2)*2)*2
Z: (R U' R U2 R U' R U)*2

As a side note, using PLL on 3x3x4 is LOOOOOL

Also I'd like some help finding and alg that does a diagonal corner swap in the u layer and an adjacent corner swap in the U layer, or vice versa.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 30, 2010)

Many thanks Woner! I shall shift to your N-perms at least!
Your E-perm is quite clever, many turns but fast.....hmm....your Z is good too.....

The G-perm doesn´t work for me, and a sudden R2 in the end?!

Besides, using PLL on 3x3x4 is NOT LOOOOOL, it is perhaps the most important thing to learn in life


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> N: (R U' R UD R D' R) U2 (R U' R UD R D' R) and mirror.
> E: Tperm U2 Tperm, not great but what you wrote made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.
> G: R U' R U' R U2 R U' D' R U R U R2 and mirror/inverse etc
> U: ((R U')*2(R U2)*2)*2
> ...


 
WONER I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU POSTIN MA G PERMS SANS CREDIT.

But yea, algs that swap diag in u and adj on U are really what I want. Or a faster alg for adj in u, no swap in U (faster than two t perms)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 30, 2010)

U and Z were posted sans credit too.


----------

